# Locating op amp IC in Toronto



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm looking for a LM 1875(20 watt op amp for a Vox Pathfinder solid state) in Toronto.
Sayal and Electrosonic does not carry them.
Active has none in stock but can transfer one from Montreal in 1 to 2 weeks.
...Why is this a hard to find item locally?
The Active salesperson said they would likely not restock this item.
I'd prefer not to buy online.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Try Honson and/or Creatron on College near Spadina You can try Active Surplus too, but the parking is easier near College.


----------

